# 69 or 72 boveda packs



## Mbaldwin944 (Jan 17, 2019)

Which is the ideal packa for cigars? I know there is alot of variety among opinions but im wondering if 69 gives more wiggle room if it spikes but i dont want it to maybe get too low either.


----------



## GunnyJ (Jun 22, 2018)

I use the 69 packs, the keep up pretty good in winter and are the lower RH that helps in summer. I don't like my cigars to feel spongy either...it really depends mostly on your environment.


----------



## Travoline (Mar 26, 2018)

Honestly I am a 65% kind of guy. I just do not like the way my cigars smoke at 69. And 72 seems really high and probably be more susceptible to mold. 

I hear some fine members around here storing CCs as low as 62. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non (Oct 20, 2018)

What Boveda packs you use depends on several different factors. 

What sort of storage do you use? Wooden humidors will stabilize a few percentage points lower than the boveda level due to air exchange. Airtight Tupperdors will stabilize right at the level of the Boveda pack.

Are you shooting for long term storage, or short term resting/smoking? It’s generally accepted that higher RH (around 70%) is more ideal for long term aging. Many here prefer to keep cigars at a lower RH if they’re ones you’ll want to smoke sooner rather than later. 

Which brings us to the penultimate question; do you personally prefer your cigars at a higher or lower RH?

Regardless, I’d caution against storing at 72% due to the danger threshold for tobacco beetles hatching and destroying your sticks. 69 and 65 packs are the most commonly used around here from what I’ve seen. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mbaldwin944 (Jan 17, 2019)

Sine_Qua_Non said:


> What Boveda packs you use depends on several different factors.
> 
> What sort of storage do you use? Wooden humidors will stabilize a few percentage points lower than the boveda level due to air exchange. Airtight Tupperdors will stabilize right at the level of the Boveda pack.
> 
> ...


I just got a wood humidor with a glass top and a shelf about 2 inches below that and then space under that. Nothing too long but not buy them and smoke them right away. And im still relatively new so im not sure which i prefer.


----------



## Scap (Nov 27, 2012)

Mbaldwin944 said:


> I just got a wood humidor with a glass top and a shelf about 2 inches below that and then space under that. Nothing too long but not buy them and smoke them right away. And im still relatively new so im not sure which i prefer.


Basically you've purchased a leaker....but I wouldn't go higher than 69 after you season it properly. Just toss in an extra bag or two and check them periodically.

Also, you can recharge them if you don't let them get hard, so maybe rotate them on a schedule you can remember.


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non (Oct 20, 2018)

Mbaldwin944 said:


> I just got a wood humidor with a glass top and a shelf about 2 inches below that and then space under that. Nothing too long but not buy them and smoke them right away. And im still relatively new so im not sure which i prefer.


Glass tops don't get a lot of love, but I enjoy them. Both of mine are glass tops, I just sealed the outside edges of the glass with clear sealant to eliminate the extra humidity leakage.

Seal the glass, season for about two weeks with 84% Boveda packs (one per every 25 cigar capacity,) then switch to 69 packs; it'll probably stabilize around 65-67.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mbaldwin944 (Jan 17, 2019)

Scap said:


> Mbaldwin944 said:
> 
> 
> > I just got a wood humidor with a glass top and a shelf about 2 inches below that and then space under that. Nothing too long but not buy them and smoke them right away. And im still relatively new so im not sure which i prefer.
> ...


Its my first humidor, wasnt very expensive since im just starting out.


----------



## Mbaldwin944 (Jan 17, 2019)

Sine_Qua_Non said:


> Mbaldwin944 said:
> 
> 
> > I just got a wood humidor with a glass top and a shelf about 2 inches below that and then space under that. Nothing too long but not buy them and smoke them right away. And im still relatively new so im not sure which i prefer.
> ...


It is seasoning now. So i see boveda has a massive 320 gram, do you think its worth getting? The capacity is 100 i believe.


----------



## Scap (Nov 27, 2012)

Mbaldwin944 said:


> Its my first humidor, wasnt very expensive since im just starting out.


No worries, we all start where you're at.


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non (Oct 20, 2018)

Mbaldwin944 said:


> It is seasoning now. So i see boveda has a massive 320 gram, do you think its worth getting? The capacity is 100 i believe.


The 320 is good for reducing clutter, since you can affix it to the underside of the tray and not steal space you could use for sticks. Should work just fine for that size of humidor.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jerry T (Jan 21, 2019)

A friend of mine gave me one of his humidors to see if I could fix it. It has a glass top and he said it leaked humidity. I sealed all the inside corners with clear silicone caulk and sealed the underside of the glass also . That's all it took, so far it seems to be working fine now. I have three Boveda 69% 60 gram packs in there and it's holding at 68% humidity. So that's just another idea I hope that helps... have fun with it.


----------



## Jerry T (Jan 21, 2019)

here's a pic


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

84% Bovedas are best for a 14+ day seasoning in wood humidors. The SC needs to absorb all the RH possible before stabilizing. Never had a glass top due to leaking but they can be fixed if you want to take the time. Luv my wood but man the cigar cooler sure is much easier to maintain RH IMO. 

Be very careful about wiping with distilled water inside wood Humidors, you can find yourself with a mold issue. Again just MO.

I enjoy my cigars at 62-65 RH when all is said and done. Makes for an excellent smoking experience. Nothing above 68%.


----------



## the iceman (Mar 7, 2012)

69 in the winter gives me a consistent 65-66 which is where I like it.


----------

